# Brake job Q's



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Fellas,

Can someone tell me if the brake pads in the C6 A6 line are all interchangeable? will pads from a 3.2 work on my 3.0T? I am going to change my fronts with a traditional caliper tool but I understand the rears are magnetic or something and it needs a vag com from the dealer to push the piston back in the caliper. 

any suggestions on pad upgrade? I hear Hawk is probably the best. Is there an intermediate upgrade from OEM? any suggested place to get it from the is Canada friendly? 

Can someone talk to me about the brake hardware application kit? is it needed for pad replacement? Why is there a kit like this when i've never seen anything like it in other brake jobs i've done. 

appreciate the knowledge.

Thanks guys


----------

